
MIT Media Lab hid excessive chemical dumping from regulators - catacombs
https://www.propublica.org/article/mit-media-lab-kept-regulators-in-the-dark-dumped-chemicals-in-excess-of-legal-limit
======
murgindrag
I love this saga!

We're well on our way to having every article about MIT use the adjective-
phrase "the Epstein-funded..."

~~~
deogeo
I can't help but wonder if the attention Epstein's science funding gets is
just misdirection away from his more powerful associates.

~~~
murgindrag
Perhaps.

I do feel like the universities are desperately trying to redirect issues into
social justice, away from big dollars, widespread data fabrication, or other
issues like this one.

Once social justice activists come in, the landscape becomes toxic for anyone
else.

I'm very glad to see this sort of reporting.

~~~
tryitnow
Who brought up social justice activists?

I have no idea how social justice activists relate to anything in this article
or anything in this comments section.

If anything, Propublica could be put in the camp of "social justice" activist
journalism.

It seems like there's an unfortunate trend to group anything we don't like or
makes us uncomfortable under the rubric "social justice" activist. This is
vague, non-specific, and poor communication practice.

~~~
trentlott
The words "society" and "justice" have become triggers for a certain type of
person

------
BentFranklin
When you read this article, mentally substitute "nitrate" when they say
"nitrogen".

------
iamleppert
Hilarious to me we are now seeing basically the fall of MIT. Couldn't happen
to a more deserving university.

Wealthy donors are pulling out of MIT left and right. Students are opting to
attend other schools, and faculty are leaving the troubled school like rats
fleeing a sinking ship.

~~~
jjtheblunt
I don't know if that's happening, though find it (now) curious how MIT Tech
Review articles, for years, have been heavy on nonsense and hyperbole.

~~~
lonelappde
MIT sold off the name to a tabloid years ago.

------
1propionyl
This kind of nitrogen-rich runoff is essentially pissing in the lake, but at
scale.

------
mhb
Missed a couple of sics:

 _Writing emails directly to Senior EHS / Facilities teams at MIT, especially
those that effect [sic] our groups [[sic]] ability to do research, without
asking [the project’s assistant director] or I [[sic]] to review, comment and
approve is inappropriate… If emails are directed to you regarding our teams
[sic] EHS responsibilities please redirect them to me until further notice._

